# plant Id please



## Carlos68 (Jun 18, 2006)

Can anyone id this plant?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

_Cordyline species_ 'Red Edge" I think?

It's actually a non-aquatic and would be better suited to a terrarium. Not sure why they sell these kind of things as aquarium plants...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree, not aquatic!


----------

